

dotnetConf March 2015 - Live now (Official ASP.Net virtual conference) - NicoJuicy
http://channel9.msdn.com/

======
NicoJuicy
It's day 2... So you can view previous recordings on the site (scroll lower)
and if you want to have a good idea.. In 2 hours there's a conference of
Asp.Net 5 with Yeoman ( ASP.NET 5 Project Scaffolding with Yeoman ) on 10 PM
UTC - which will probably be interesting about the integration of Asp.Net with
opensource tools.

If you don't know how Asp.net has evolved... Its time to realize that
Microsoft is catching up with the Open Source community :-)

PS. I'm wondering if Channel9 can survive a HN hug :p

